# Event Report: 2011 Carlisle Import Auto Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Scheduled as it was in conflict with the end of days, you might have expected this year’s Carlisle event to be a bust, however clear weather meant anything but. Whether butted up against the Rapture on the calendar or not, Carlisle always marks the beginning of the summer show season for Audi enthusiasts on the east coast and that tradition only continues to grow, exemplified by row upon row of Audis and DKWs spanning multiple decades.

* Full Story *


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Great coverage.

Thanks for posting up.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

damn... no r8 spyder on saturday. i did appreciate the a7 and a1 tho. and there seemed to be a lot more personal-in-house-engine-swapped cars than there were last year. thanks to all who brought out their pretties. 
bmw, merc and porsche (even v-dub) seemed way down from last year by comparison to audi turnout...


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

I love Carlisle. Its a tradition for us every year.


----------

